# Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?



## LiLaLauneBr (12. März 2006)

*Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*

Hallo, ich besitze eine MS Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0 und betreibe sie mit 600mAh Akkus. Nun halten die Akkus aber nicht ganz so lange wie erhofft und ich würde deshalb gern Akkus mit 2000mAh verwenden. Aber ich weiß nicht ob durch die höhere Leistung die Maus beschädigt wird. Bei unserem schnurlos Telefon wird z.B. darauf hingewiesen, keine Akkus mit mehr als 700mAh zu verwenden. Kann mich da jemand aufklären?


----------



## Nali_WarCow (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*

Kannst du ohne Probs machen. Habe hier an einem andern Rechner die Maus mit ähnlichen Batterien schon gut 1-2 Jahre im Betrieb. (1.2 V und 1.900 mAh )


----------



## pirx (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*



			
				LiLaLauneBr am 12.03.2006 16:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unserem schnurlos Telefon wird z.B. darauf hingewiesen, keine Akkus mit mehr als 700mAh zu verwenden. Kann mich da jemand aufklären?


Eine äusserst seltsame Warnung. Die Geräte ziehen ja nur so viel Strom wie sie auch brauchen, egal wieviel man ihnen zur Verfügung stellt.
Ohmsches Gesetz halt...


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*



			
				pirx am 12.03.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> LiLaLauneBr am 12.03.2006 16:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es kann allerdings sein, dass die ladeschale nicht geeignet ist für diese akkus. der ladestrom ist ja je nach kapazität anders. bei manchen (älteren) ladegreäten zB stellt man manuell ein, wieviel mAh die akkus in etwa haben (zB bis 400, bis 600, bis 1000 und über 1000)

wenn man aber die akkus eh woanders auflädt ist es aber gar kein problem.


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*

Gut, da gibts also keine Probleme. Da stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob es bei dem Schnurlostelefon besser ist, die Akkus in der Basisstation des Telefons aufzuladen oder ob ich auch Akkus mit mehr mAh kaufe und diese ins Schnellladegerät stecke. Ist halt nur dahingehend schlecht, da ich dann für ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar bin.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*



			
				LiLaLauneBr am 12.03.2006 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, da gibts also keine Probleme. Da stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob es bei dem Schnurlostelefon besser ist, die Akkus in der Basisstation des Telefons aufzuladen oder ob ich auch Akkus mit mehr mAh kaufe und diese ins Schnellladegerät stecke. Ist halt nur dahingehend schlecht, da ich dann für ein paar Stunden nicht erreichbar bin.


kauf dir halt 4 akkus statt 2, wo ist das problem...? oder halte dir normale batterien als ersatz für die aufladezeit bereit...



oder kauf einfach neue GUTE akkus, die die im handbuch angegebene mAh haben. zB Sony 600MAh sind zwar teurer, aber auch besser als zB "HK&S" billigakkus mit angblichen 600mAh, die effektiv nur 200-300 haben...


----------



## LiLaLauneBr (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*

Wo wir gerade dabei sind, was haltet ihr von Ansmann? Von denen ist das Ladegerät und die Digicam läuft auch mit Akkus von denen. Bin recht zufrieden mit beiden, aber kenne mich eben auf dem Gebiet nicht aus.


----------



## Stingray75 (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*

Hab für meine Digicam nur Ansmann gehabt und war top zufrieden. Leider ist jetzt die Cam kaputt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Akkus für Funkmaus?*



			
				LiLaLauneBr am 12.03.2006 19:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wir gerade dabei sind, was haltet ihr von Ansmann? Von denen ist das Ladegerät und die Digicam läuft auch mit Akkus von denen. Bin recht zufrieden mit beiden, aber kenne mich eben auf dem Gebiet nicht aus.



bin jetzt nicht sicher... deren akkus sind eigentlich billig.akkus. im endeffekt müßtest du direkt vergleichen, ob die lnger halten oder zB Sony oder Varta, und selbst wenn es gleich ist ob du dann einen unterschid bemerkst zB nach 10 mal neuladen...


----------

